# Was für ein Schlauchboot???



## Knurrhahn (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo, 

wir wissen nicht mehr weiter, wir haben nun stundenlang nach einem 3,60m Schlauchboot gesucht. Wir haben uns die Boote von Zodiac, Honda, SunMarin angeschaut ... Boote mit 0,9 und 1,2mm Material, Boote die mit 5-30PS Motoren bestückt werden können, mit Kiel und ohne, mit Alu- oder Holzboden ... Angebote von 999-4000€. Und nun ist der Kopf voll und ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. 

Einsatzbereich: Ostsee- und Küstengewässer zum Herings- und Dorschangeln

Größe: 2 Sitzbänke, 2-3 Angler, wir dachten an 3,60 Meter

Motorisierung: erstmal mit 5PS .... ggf. bis zu 20PS

Zu unseren Fragen: 

Auf was müssen wir achten?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht? Welche Marken kann man kaufen - welche vlt. auch nicht ... 

Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tipps für uns??

Danke!!
Knurri und Klausi


----------



## Stefan660 (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hi ihr beiden,

wollt ihr das Boot auf einen Trailer stellen oder soll es in den Kofferraum passen?

Soll es draussen gelagert werden übers Jahr oder lichtgeschützt in einer Garage/Keller?

Was wollt ihr ausgeben?

Über diese Punkte solltet iht euch Gedanken machen.

Grüße
Stefan (mit Zodiac 340 Acti-V+10PS Tohatsu)


----------



## Knurrhahn (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hi Stefan, 

eigentlich hatten wir an den Kofferraum des Sprinters gedacht und die Lagerung (gepackt) in der Garage ... 

Was wir ausgeben wollen? Hm, einen angemessenen Preis, denn wer billig kauft kauft zwei Mal ... das haben wir schon oft erlebt, aber wir brauchen auch nicht den Mercedes der Schlauchboote ... 

Bis dann,
Knurri und Klausi


----------



## LAC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hallo Knurri,
ich hatte ein zodiac und war sehr zufriden damit. Deine angegebne länge von 3,60 sehe ich jedoch als etwas zu klein an, wenn du es als angelboot im küstenbereich, mit drei  mann benutzen willst.  
Ich sage dieses, da ich mal ein kunststoffboot hatte von 3,60 m mit einen 45 PS Chrysler, welches gegenüber ein schlauchboot geräumiger ist. Mit zwei personen, war es super, jedoch bei drei personen traten die ersten probleme beim angeln auf.
Es ist ja nicht nur das angelzeug, was man im boot liegen hat, sondern auch den 25 ltr. tank, sowie einen in reservekanister usw. usw.
Ich empfehle ein schlauchboot ab 3,8 meter - ohne steuerstand.
Ich glaube die marken die du genannt hast tun sich heute alle nichts mehr, wenn du ein boot neu kaufst. Eine richtige pflege ist jedoch wichtig.
Gebraucht sieht es schon anders aus, da sie nach jahren alle probleme bekommen durch luftverlust. 
Gruß Otto


----------



## Stefan660 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hallo Knurri, hallo Klausi,

schaut doch vielleicht mal ins Schlauchboot Forum: http://www.schlauchboot-forum.com/forum/ 
dort bekommt ihr alle Informationen die ihr braucht und könnt euch auch Bilder von vielen Booten anschauen.

Es gibt so viele Boote......


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## steffen1 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hallo Knurri,
nimm das boot so groß wie möglich, wirst dich hinterher freuen. Habe mir selbst dieses Jahr eins gekauft, 330cm, es geht gerade so zu zweit-zu dritt keine chance. Mein Rat nimm mindestens 360, besser noch 420cm Im Sprinter kriegst du das rein. Von der Marke kann ich nichts sagen, habe eins von zeepter und bin sehr zufrieden damit. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MefoProf (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

moin,

kann mich da nur anschliessen. Kauf Boot und vor allem auch den Motor so groß wie nur möglich. Es geht zwar vieles auch mit einem kleineren Boot, die Frage ist dann letztendlich aber immer, wieviel Spass das dann noch macht und wie lange der Spaß dauert .

5 PS sind auf der Ostsee wirklich nicht viel. Schon gar nicht mit 3 Mann. Ausserdem hast du mit einem stärkeren Motor einen erheblich größeren Aktionsradius.

#h


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

ein Boot unter 3,60m hät6te ich mir nicht gekauft.
Mehr wie zwei Leute werden nie auf dem Boot zum Angeln sein.
Hier mal 3 Schlauchboote welche ich in Beobachtung habe.
Leider weiss ich nicht wie ich mich entscheiden soll.

Boot 1

Boot 2

Boot 3 das 4 m Boot von Honda


----------



## Udo561 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hi,
ich gehe davon aus das ihr für den Transport vom Boot genug Platz zur Verfügung habt.
Dann ist es sehr entscheident ob ihr zu 2. oder zu 3 . angeln möchtet.
Ein 360 Boot reicht bei 2 Anglern ohne Probleme aus , mit 3 Anglern wird das je nach (Sicherheits) Ausrüstung schon sehr eng.
Ich hatte jahrelang ein Zodiac Zoom 360 mit 5 PS Mercury , zu 2. war damit angenehm zu fahren und auch zu angeln , bei einem 3. Angler hat man sich 20 cm mehr gewünscht.
Aber da ihr wohl meist zu 2. angelt reicht es aus.
Aber die 5 PS sind auf der Ostsee ein Sicherheitsrisiko , das reicht aus um hier auf den Seen der Maas zu fahren , aber nicht um auf der Ostsee zu fahren.
Ein Aluboden ist einem Holzboden immer vorzuziehen und an ein Boot mit Hochdruckboden braucht ihr nicht zu denken , die sind ungeeignet zum angeln und auch zum fahren von welligen Gewässern.

An einem Schlauchboot kann bei guter Pflege nichts kaputt gehen , auch nicht an PVC Booten , ich kenne hier bei mir auf dem CP genug Schlauchboote die 15-20 Jahre alt sind.
Hypalon ist etwas langlebiger aber auch um einiges teuer, würde ich persönlich nicht unbedingt kaufen.
Viele Hersteller lassen ihre Boot eh in der gleichen Fabrik in China bauen , es muss nicht unbedingt das teuerste sein.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Kiel?: JA! .... sonst fährste nur im Kreis 
Boden?: Alu! - sauberste und angenehmste Lösung... aber nervig beim Aufbau!
Größe?: 2 oder 3 Angler ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied... in einem 3,60m Boot angelt man zu 2. wie die Könige.. zu 3. würds mich nerven.

Die Mission Craft Boote bieten im Prinzip alles was du willst, zu einem sehr günstigen Preis.

Interessant ist auch, dass das Mission Craft DSA 420 nicht viel teurer ist als die 3,60 Version...


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

was für ein Motor ich dran baumle ist für mich erst einmal zweitrangig.
Mir geht es erst einmal nur um das richtige Schlauchboot.
es wird also ein 3,60m Boot mit Aluboden.
@ Udo561
du schreibst es ist fast egal welches Boot man sich kauft, da sie ja doch fast alle im gleichen Werk hergestellt werden.
Was mich jedoch nachdenklich mach sind die doch erheblichen Gewichtsunterschiede bei den einzelnen jedoch gleichgrossen Booten.
Bedeutet dieses um so schwerer so ein Boot um so mehr Material verarbeitet und um so robuster ist es.
Ist folgende Angabe eine gute Eigenschaft.
Bootskörper wird aus hervorragendem, widerstandsfähigen Kunststoffgewebe gefertigt, 1100 Denier mit 0,9 mm Stärke
Oder sollte man lieber zu einem Schlauchboot greifen welches  mit 1,2mm Materialstärke aber ohne eine Aussage zum  Denierwert angeboten wird?
Der Denierwert ist , eine Maßeinheit der Garnfeinheit, sprich wie dick ist das Gewebe welches eingearbeitet wurde.
Ihr seht um so länger ich mich damit beschäftige um so mehr Fragen tun sich für mich auf.
Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Carptigers (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Ich hatte mal ein Allroundmarin in 3,6 mit Aluboden und 15 PS Ab. Das war ne super Kombi, wenn du allerdings immer zu zweit unterwegs bist, würde ich lieber die 4m Version nehmen! Ist dann auch wieder etwas breiter!!!
Zur Handhabung auf jeden Fall Sliprollen ran, gibt nichts angenehmeres!!!


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

@ Franz

genau bei diesen Mission Craft Boote  bleibe ich auch immer hängen.
Jedoch wiegt das 4,20m Boot auch schon wieder 84kg.
Das 3,60m dagegen nur 64kg, ist dann doch etwas angenehmer für mich alleine zu tragen und mehr wie zwei werden nie damit unterwegs sein.


----------



## Knurrhahn (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

@ Carptigers

das Allroundmarin in 3,8m wiegt auch nur 65kg.
Ist also auch sehr interessant.


----------



## zulu (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

hallo knurrhahn !

Ich stand in meinem leben schon 2 mal vor dem gleichen problem ich brauchte ein wenigstens etwas seefestes aber schnell zerlegbares schlauchi für die küste , das aber auch noch im passat komplett unterzubringen ist.

ich bin etwa 20 jahre die gummipelle ausschliesslich im meer geritten

für äusserst wichtig halte ich einen möglichst grossen  kiel 
wegen vernünftiger geradeausfahrt , fahrten bei rauher see
werden dadurch komfortabler und man treibt beim driften nicht ganz so schnell vom wind beeinflusst ab.

einen riesigen vorteil haben die wenigen boote, die vorn eine spritzwasserabdeckung und noch besser eine kunststoffscheibe haben . Da hat man dann einen trockenen stauraum und bei mistwetter kommt kein wasser vornüber.

soetwas gibt es heute kaum noch, warum ist mir ein rätsel...

muss es denn unbedingt so ein schickes neues boot sein ?

schon mal mit dem gedanken gespielt ein gebrauchtes
wiking zu kaufen ?  

das sind für mich die nonplusultra angelschlauchis

sicher, stabil, leicht und schnell allein oder zu zweit auf und abgebaut, alles pkw transportabel,

die sind noch massenhaft in sehr guter erhaltung auf dem markt da viele damit nur einmal im jahr in den urlaub sind

wenn man etwas sucht....  günstig zu bekommen.

#h

Z.


----------



## donlotis (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hallo Knurrhahn,

  vor einem guten halben Jahr stand ich vor derselben Kaufentscheidung. Erst einmal habe ich mich damals für ein Neuboot entschieden, um einen möglichen Fehlkauf zu vermeiden.

  Wenn Du Dich an eine der folgenden Markenboote hälst, kannst Du dabei nicht viel falsch machen, da alle ein gutes bis sehr gutes Material verarbeiten:

  -          Zodiac
  -          Bombard
  -          Quicksilver
  -          Suzumar
  -          Yam
  -          Zeepter
  -          Wiking
  -          Metzeler
  -          Honda
  -          Gugel
  -          Lodestar
  -          Allroundmarin
  -          ZAR
  -          Honwave

  Wichtiger als das Material (ist bei allen fast gleich gut) ist der Schlauchdurchmesser. Je dicker desto stabiler und sicherer ist das Boot. Einen guten (Luft-)Kiel sollten alle Boote haben und ist in der Regel auch so.

  Holz- oder Aluboden, etwas anderes kommt für Angler nicht in Frage, ist so eine Glaubenssache. Stabil sind beide (auch beim Stehen), allerdings ist ein Aluboden kratzunempfindlicher und damit langlebiger. Dafür ist er schwerer als ein Holzboden. Das mag verwundern, da man mit Alu in der Regel mit „leicht“ in Verbindung bringt, aber ein Holzboden ist in der Tat leichter, aber anfälliger für Kratzer.

  Da ich meistens alleine oder max. zu zweit mit dem Boot zum Angeln unterwegs bin, habe ich mich für ein Boot in 3,10 m entschieden (Bombard Typhoon 310S). Ich weiß, Du willst es größer und das ist auch in Ordnung. Ich habe es eine Nummer kleiner genommen, da es so auch für mich alleine gut zu tragen und handeln ist… meine Kinder können mich dabei noch nicht groß unterstützen.

  Denke daran, dass nach dem Bootskauf noch weiteres Zubehör dazukommt, wie z.B. Anker, externer Tank, evtl. Geräteträger, evtl. Slipräder, Schwimmwesten, Nummernschild, Positionslichter für Nachtfahrten, Motor etc. Gerade die Slipräder sind sehr praktisch wenn Du alleine los willst bzw. unterwegs bist…

  Zur Motorisierung: Das ist natürlich erst einmal eine Frage des Führerscheins. Ist er vorhanden, sollte man möglichst nah an die zugelassene Motorisierung des Heckspiegels herankommen. Da ich noch keinen Führerschein habe, war bei mir bei max. 5 PS Schluss (Yamaha F4BMHS, Viertakter)). Auch hier habe ich ein PS ausgelassen, dafür kann ich meinen Motor (transportfreundlich) in fast jeder Position lagern/transportieren, ohne das Öl ausläuft. Das ist bei vielen Motoren nicht der Fall, legt man ihn falsch hin, läuft das Öl/Gemisch aus.

  Gruß donlotis


----------



## zulu (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Mit ein paar bildern möchte ich das  Wiking
mal zeigen da erkennt man glaube ich die vorteile dieser boote.

Meins ist 
auch nur knapp über drei meter und mit 8 ps
yamaha 4T

Der bullige bug geht durch mieses ostseewasser wie kaum ein anderes schlauchboot.

Sehr kippstabil durch grosse schläuche,

Die plane vorn ist begehbar !

Durch die scheibe bleibt im boot immer alles trocken.

sinnvolles zubehör wie

 lenkung, fernbedienung ,
sitzbänke , spezielle böden,
persenninge, slipräder
usw sind meist beim gebrauchtkauf dabei


----------



## Udo561 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hi,
nichts gegen Wiking , ich bin mit den Dingern aufgewachsen 
Das sind feine Bötchen , Oma und Opa sind da so einige schöne Touren mit gefahren.
Aber die sind zum angeln wirklich ungeeignet, einfach weil viel zu beengt.

@ knurrhahn
Die Gewichtsunterschiede resultieren vom Material her , Hypalon ist um einiges schwerer als PVC
Und eben durch die unterschiedliche  Materialstärke .
Ist beim Bootskauf nicht anders als beim Rutenkauf , schau dir mal verschiedene Schlauchboote an , auch du als Laie stellst schnell fest welches Boot gut verarbeitet ist und einen soliden Eindruck hinterlässt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## zulu (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> zum angeln wirklich ungeeignet, einfach weil viel zu beengt.
> 
> Gruß Udo


 
finde ich nicht,

wobei ich muss dir recht geben, es gibt auch wikingmodelle  die ich für ungeeignet halte ,

 habe ich auch schon gesehen

kommt natürlich drauf an was oma und opa auf die waage gebracht haben   und ..

was sie alles dabei hatten...

#h

Z.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Das gleiche Problem wie Du habe ich auch. Ich möchte auch ein Schlauchboot haben und es soll auch so in dem Bereich 3,60 Meter sein. Genau wie Du habe ich mir über das Für und Wider der verschiedenen Modelle Gedanken gemacht. Um das richtige Schlauchboot zu finden sollten man zuerst folgende Aspekte kennen:

1.  Der Auf- und Abbau eines Alu oder Holzbodenschlauchbootes dauert lange, ist mühsam und fummelig. Ein Händler meinte, er würde es in 45 min schaffen, ich bräuchte 90 min... nur für den Aufbau!

2.  Schlauchboote sind schwer. In zusammen gelegtem zustand sind Sie teils allein kaum zu bewegen.

3.  Wenn ein Schlauchboot aus dem Wasser geholt wird kann man es nicht sofort abbauen... es muss zuerst trocknen!

4. Beim Schlauchbootfahren ist nicht der Weg das Ziel.  

5.  Kann man am Spiegel ein Echolot anbringen? Bei manchen Marken (Quicksilver) ist dies wegen dreieeckiger Verklebungen des Spiegels mit den Schläuchen nicht möglich. Solche Schlauchboote scheiden fürs Angeln komplett aus. 

6. Alle Außenborder über 20 PS sind absolut nicht dafür gebaut an den Spiegel ständig an- und abgebaut zu werden. Sie sind schlicht zu schwer. Bei 20 PS ist die Grenze. 

7. Nicht die Länge eines Bootes ist entscheidend, sondern der Innenraum. So kann ein kurzes Breites Boot mit recht schmalen Schläuchen mehr Innenraum haben als ein schmales langes. 

8. Luftbodenboote sind Alu-Booten bei korrekter Luftbefüllung absolut gleichwertig und viel schneller aufgebaut. Der Boden muss jedoch mit einem Teppich oder anderen Sache beim Angeln geschützt werden. 

9. Man kann Schlauchboote auch auf dem Autodach transportieren. Dazu benötigt man jedoch verbreiterte Dachträger. Mit ein wenig Verstand bekommt man die Boote da auch allein drauf. 

---

Was ich will:

Ich will ein Schlauchboot haben, das ich am Wochenende morgens -  notfalls auch allein - ins Wasser tun kann und am Nachmittag wieder allein rausnehme kann. Dabei soll nicht ewig Zeit für das Auf- und Abbauen vergehen und das Boot muss in zusammen gebautem Zustand von einer Person an Land bewegt und ins Wasser gelassen werden können.


Meine Erkenntnis: 

Holz und Aluboote scheiden aus, weil der Aufbau zu lange dauert. Luftbodenboote wären ok... aber: Die Dinger müssen trockenen bevor man Sie wieder zusammenlegen kann. 


Die Lösung:

Ein leichtes Schlauchboot mit Holz- oder Aluboden, das ich auf dem Autodach (Bei mir Kombi) transportieren und hochkant in die Garage stellen kann. 


Mein gegenwärtiger Favorit:

Zodiac Cadet 340 Solid (mit 20 PS Yamaha oder 15 PS Suzuki AB) 
Großer Innenraum. Leicht. Kompakt. Zodiac.


...


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

ich bekomme in meinem Auto ein Schlauchboot bis 4,20m und einer Breite von 1,80m geparkt.
Ich habe mich jetzt für ein Schlauchboot 3,80m mit Holzboten entschieden.
Viele Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## raubangler (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

niemals ein hochdruckboden!!
da hat man das gefuehl, im flatterkahn zu sitzen.
viel zu windanfaellig und beim start kommt es vorne richtig hoch.

die groesse eines schlauchis wird eigentlich nur durch deine koerperkraft bestimmt.
du musst es noch (mit raedern hinten dran) ueber den strand ziehen koennen - inkl. motor.


----------



## donlotis (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Löwenbäcker schrieb:


> Das gleiche Problem wie Du habe ich auch. Ich möchte auch ein Schlauchboot haben und es soll auch so in dem Bereich 3,60 Meter sein. Genau wie Du habe ich mir über das Für und Wider der verschiedenen Modelle Gedanken gemacht. Um das richtige Schlauchboot zu finden sollten man zuerst folgende Aspekte kennen:
> 
> 1.  Der Auf- und Abbau eines Alu oder Holzbodenschlauchbootes dauert lange, ist mühsam und fummelig. Ein Händler meinte, er würde es in 45 min schaffen, ich bräuchte 90 min... nur für den Aufbau!
> 
> ...



Gruß donlotis


----------



## donlotis (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ich bekomme in meinem Auto ein Schlauchboot bis 4,20m und einer Breite von 1,80m geparkt.
> Ich habe mich jetzt für ein Schlauchboot 3,80m mit Holzboten entschieden.
> Viele Dank für eure Antworten.



Für welches Fabrikat hast Du Dich denn entschieden, wenn ich denn mal neugierig sein darf... #6
Ich fahre bisher gut und vor allem sicher mit Holzboden.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## angel-daddy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Ich verkaufe gerade ein Schlauchboot, viele Kritereien passen.
Kannst Du Dir ja mal ansehen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203849&highlight=schlauchboot+suzumar

Gruß Martin


----------



## derfischangler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Da war ich wohl zu spät hier !#d
Habe noch ein 360 er Suzumar mit Aluboden dastehen. "Ostee erprobt" habe damit immer gut geangelt. Als Antrieb war erst ein 5 er und dann ein 20 Ps Motor dran. Das Boot ist in einem gutem Zustand und ich werde es mal bei einem Internetauktionshaus veräußern.
Bin selbst auf ein Suzumar Rib umgestiegen (Rakete!!!)


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



raubangler schrieb:


> niemals ein hochdruckboden!!
> da hat man das gefuehl, im flatterkahn zu sitzen.
> viel zu windanfaellig und beim start kommt es vorne richtig hoch.



Ich habe ganz bewußt eins mit Hochdruckboden, kenne deine geschilderten Probleme nicht und würde nie mehr ein anderes kaufen!


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Moin,

für alle, die noch einen Tip benötigen, kann ich die alten Zodiacs (die blauen) und die Yams (2000er Serie glaub ich) aus Eigenerfahrung nur empfehlen! 

Besonders mein YAM 330F hat mit 6 PS jedes Wetter und jede Welle gemeistert. War ein tolles Boot #6


----------



## Carptigers (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

@Toni
Dann fahr dein Boot mal mit einem größerem Motor.
Hatte mal ein Cadet Fastroller, gefahren mit 15 Ps. Das Boot war total überfordert, danach hatte ich ein Allroundmarin, gleiche Maße nur mit Aluboden. Das war ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!


----------



## LAC (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hallo,
inzwischen hat ja knurri ein boot gekauft und sicherlich sich auch richtig entschieden. 
Nun habe ich über 40 jahre förmlich von einer luftmatratze bis hin zum 11 m kahn gehabt und in mehreren gewässern, d.h. see, fluß, ostsee, nordsee, atlantik und mittelmeer bewegt, es waren reichlich seemeilen.
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass die  kleinen schlauchbooten  bis 3 m, was ich als beiboot hatte, im hafenbereich, see und fluss ja noch gehen, jedoch im meer kaum noch. Je größer diese sind, je mehr sicherheit hat man. Diese boote um 3 m, motorisiert mit 5 ps  betrachte ich als leichtsinnig, wenn damit ein meer u.a die ostsee damit befahren will, da diese motoren nicht seetauglich sind. Sollte mal ein sturm aufkommen und man sitzt mit zwei oder drei personen in einem boot mit 5 ps, erlebt man sein blaues wunder, da man selbst bei glatter see nur auf verdrängung damit fahren kann und bei wellengang mit jeder welle kämpfen muss  bzw. sie ausreitet und wenn sie von der falschen seite kommt, man in einer badewanne sitzt.  Ab 10 - 15 ps - besteht die möglichkeit, je nach gewicht, auch mal schnell in gleitfahrt den platz zu wechseln, bzw. sich in sicherheit zu bringen, wenn man es frühzeitig erkennt, jetzt wird es bald richtig blasen und man noch eine gleitfahrt durchführen kann. 
Die südliche ostsee geht ja noch, jedoch die küstenbereiche anderer meere, z.b. das geliebte und so glaubt man ruhige mittelmeer, z.b. die dalmatinisch küste, wo innerhalb einer halben stunde ein orkan sich bildet, durch ein fallwind der sich bora nennt. Dann fliegt das boot mit motor durch die luft. Zu erwähnen ist auch die nordsee, aber auch der küstenabschnitt vor dem rhonetal in frankreich. Es sind nur drei gebiete die zu den gefährlichsten der welt zählen. Betrachte ich die ganzen strömungen noch, die unterschiedlich sind, je nach zeit und gebiet, versteht einer der kein küstenschein hat, die welt nicht mehr, wenn er damit probleme bekommt.
Ich erwähne dieses nur, da hier im board ja schon welche mit einem kleinen schlauchboot mit 5 ps zum gelben riff fahren wollten, damit sie es finden, wollten sie ein angelschiff begleiten  - ahoi kapitän kann ich da nur sagen. Sie bringen sich nicht nur selbst in gefahr oder um, sondern auch leser, die dann all diese postings und ratschäge von laien lesen und sich an solche zeilen erinnern nach langer zeit und sagenbei fahrtantritt: kein problem, dies ist ja nur eine kleine fahrt, ich habe mal gelesen, dass einer eine fahrt bis zum gelben riff plante.  Selbst wenn das land noch sichtbar ist und man wird überrascht vom sturm, sieht man bei erhöhten wellen mit diesen kleinen schlauchbooten kein land mehr und ist nur am kämpfen mit den wellen. 
Also, immer schön aufpassen.


----------



## alex 82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Fahre ein 320 Jets Marivent mit Hochdruckboden und 6 PS jonson, binn sehr mit zufriden! Der boden ist sehr stabill, schnell aufgebaut und um einiges leichter.

 Hier ein paar ideen von mir, die das Angeln angenehmer machen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

ein sehr schönes kleines Boot.
Ich bekomme meins " ist ein Gebrauchtes " auch in ein paar Wochen.
Dann mehr darüber.
Ich denke mal wenn man solch ein kleines Schlauchboot bei gutem Wetter auf der Ostsee in Ufernähe max. 500m mit einem 5 oder 6 PS AB zum angeln auf Platte benutzt, macht man nicht viel verkehrt.
Immerhin schleppt fast jedes grössere Boot solch Teil als 
" Rettungsboot " mit.
Und was soll so ein Schlauchboot im Ernstfall dann machen?
Genau Leben retten.
Also einfach etwas auf das Wetter achten nicht zu weit raus, Rettungsweste nicht vergessen und alles wird gut.
Ich fahre auch ein richtig grosses Boot aber wollte einfach noch ein  kleines Boot haben, welches ich alleine über den Strand ziehen kann und mit mein Frauchen ein paar schöne Stunden auf dem Wasser verbringen kann.
Und so ein 5er oder 6er Quirl bekommt man auch noch gut getragen.
Auf mein Kajak geht  Angeln einfach nur alleine.
Ein gesunden Respekt vorm Wasser und Wetter habe ich auch, aber es mündet  bei mir nicht in panischer Angst vorm ertrinken.
Viele Grüße Knurri


----------



## Eristo (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



alex 82 schrieb:


> Fahre ein 320 Jets Marivent mit Hochdruckboden und 6 PS jonson, binn sehr mit zufriden! Der boden ist sehr stabill, schnell aufgebaut und um einiges leichter.
> 
> Hier ein paar ideen von mir, die das Angeln angenehmer machen.




Hi Alex,

du hast dein Boot wirklich sehr zweckmäßig gestaltet!!! #6

Ich habe ein Wiking Sport 360 mit Hochdruckboden, damit bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Leider gibt es Wiking nicht mehr.#c

Auf die Mitnahme eines Drehstuhls bin ich bisher aber nicht gekommen. |rolleyes


Vor vier Wochen habe ich mir ein "Tender Bugzelt" zugelegt, das bietet tatsächlich einen guten Unterschlupf und ist mit drei Fenstserfolien ausgestattet. :l

An Stelle der mitgelieferten Spanngurte, deren Karabinerhaken leider nicht rostfrei sind, werde ich allerdings Befestigungsclips aus Kunststoff einsetzen. Die werden an einem -wasserfesten- 12mm-Expander-Seil, das von einem Heck-Tragegriff durch die Nirosta-Ösen und den Tragegriff zum Anderen geführt sind, befestigt.

Ein Foto folgt in den nächsten Wochen...#h


----------



## Achmin (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Ja, wirklich schickes Böötchen, alex 82.
Fährst Du mit dem auf der Otsee?
Dann ist aber sicher der Drehstuhl auf der Platte am Boden befestigt und der Boden unten an den Schläuchen gut verkeilt, oder?
Gruß Armin


----------



## alex 82 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Die Ausstatung ist gut gelungen und auch nich teuer ca.90Euro das ganze , aber getestet hatte ich es nicht. Früher habe ich auf den Schleuchen gesessen und freihand geschleppt, auf dauer ist es anstrengend für den Rücken und Arme. Binn mit dem Boot nur auf binnengewesser unterwegs geweesen, will dieses Jahr mit auf die Ostsee ( Fehmarn ). Es ist nur so, das ich nur alleine mit dem Boot rausfahre, wegen platz u. der Motorstärke.  Alleine auf die ostsee ist es für mich langweilig, mit zwei Booten macht es mehr Spass, ist mann nich so einsam. Fals einer demnähst loszieht, könnte man sich ja treffen und zusammen rausfahren!


----------



## donlotis (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



alex 82 schrieb:


> Alleine auf die ostsee ist es für mich langweilig, mit zwei Booten macht es mehr Spass, ist mann nich so einsam.



Entweder man genießt genau das... oder Du fängst definitiv zu wenig Fisch! |rolleyes

Gruß donlotis


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Ich denke mal wenn man solch ein kleines Schlauchboot bei gutem Wetter auf der Ostsee in Ufernähe max. 500m mit einem 5 oder 6 PS AB zum angeln auf Platte benutzt, macht man nicht viel verkehrt.
Immerhin schleppt fast jedes grössere Boot solch Teil als 
" Rettungsboot " mit.

@ Knurri
da gebe ich dir recht, wenn du die ostsee in strandnähe um 500 m mit dem boot dich bewegst, sehe ich keine probleme.  Ich dachte du wolltest größere entfernungen vom ufer befahren. Jedoch ist es verlockend, denn schnell werden aus 500 m - weil ja alles bisher gut lief - 5 und mehr kilometer
Auch gebe ich dir recht, dass größere boote, kleine schlauchboote im schlepp haben, es ist ein beiboot, damit man vom schiff, an land fahren kann, wenn es vor anker liegt oder im hafen, dass man den kurzen weg nehmen kann und nicht um die ganze hafenanlage laufen muss.
Als rettungsboot haben die meisten es noch nicht benutz, jedoch ist man froh, wenn man solch ein kleines boot als sicherheit hat, da in solch einer situation, man sich schon freut, wenn man einen strohalm sieht, wo man sich festhalten kann. Wobei der kleine motor, wenn die wellen richtig knallen als erstes den geist aufgibt.
Eine rettungsinsel haben die meisten zusätzlich, wenn sie ihren kahn auch richtig bewegen, denn ich kenne reichlich bootsbesitzer, die schiffe um die 10 m haben, benutzen jedoch ihr boot als schwimmenden wohnwagen und machen sich schöne tage z.b. auf dem ijsselmeer in holland und haben mit ihrem schiff noch nie die nordsee befahren - das können sie gar nicht. Noch im wattenmeer, wenn sie den texelstrom erreicht haben, glauben sie, dass jetzt ihr ende droht weil ihr kahn verückt spielt - bei ruhiger see. Sie haben allen technischen schnickschnack an bord, rufen mich an, wenn die party beginnt, jedoch mit den strömungen kommen sie nicht klar.  
Das wollen sie auch nicht, da sie es mehr als partyboot nutzen, ist ja auch ok.
Wünsche dir viel freude mit dem boot und reichlich platte und das ihr immer heile und trocken nach hause kommt.
Gruß


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



LAC schrieb:


> Wobei der kleine motor, wenn die wellen richtig knallen als erstes den geist aufgibt.




Könnt ihr mal bitte erzählen, was ihr alle für Probleme habt? Mein alter 6PS (und der war wirklich alt) hat mich am 3,30m Schlauchi auch bei 5-6 BFT ohne alle Probleme durch und gegen die Wellen geschoben. Gleitfahrt mit Ü20km/h war immer möglich.
Liegts daran, dass ich an und mit der Ostsee aufgewachsen bin und sowas von Haus aus gewohnt bin, oder wieso mach ich mir beim Gedanken daran als Einziger nicht ins Hemd?

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> oder wieso mach ich mir beim Gedanken daran als Einziger nicht ins Hemd?
> Gruß



Hi,
weil du noch jung , unerfahren und naiv bist .
Nimm es mir nicht für übel,
Gruß Udo


----------



## nemles (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Liegts daran, dass ich an und mit der Ostsee aufgewachsen bin und sowas von Haus aus gewohnt bin, oder wieso mach ich mir beim Gedanken daran als Einziger nicht ins Hemd?
> 
> Gruß





Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> weil du noch jung , unerfahre und naiv bist .
> Gruß Udo



Stimmt beides #6 Wenn man auf/am Meer groß geworden ist, sieht man einiges mit anderen Augen. Wetter lesen, Meereströmungen sehen, Wetterlage und so weiter.
War auch schon mit fünf PS recht weit draussen. Aber Risiko nur in abschätzbarem Umfang. Man lernt halt mit der Umwelt.


----------



## LAC (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte erzählen, was ihr alle für Probleme habt? Mein alter 6PS (und der war wirklich alt) hat mich am 3,30m Schlauchi auch bei 5-6 BFT ohne alle Probleme durch und gegen die Wellen geschoben. Gleitfahrt mit Ü20km/h war immer möglich.
> Liegts daran, dass ich an und mit der Ostsee aufgewachsen bin und sowas von Haus aus gewohnt bin, oder wieso mach ich mir beim Gedanken daran als Einziger nicht ins Hemd?
> 
> Gruß



Weil du das mit anderen augen siehst, dass hat auch nicht damit was zu tun, dass du am meer groß geworden bist, da aber einige posten dass du noch jung bist, stelle ich mir vor, dass du die meiste zeit deines lebens die wellenkämme nicht überblicken konntest und wenn du jetzt mit 6 ps mit deinem wellenreiter ins gleiten kommst, dann legt man sich nach vorne, damit nur noch die schraube im wasser ist und bekommt ein gefühl, als wenn man formel eins fährt - da macht man sich nichts bei im hemd jedoch sagt es aus, dass du keine ahnung hast.
Natürlich kann man das machen - du kannst damit auch noch wellenspringen und wenn wir beiden zusammen fahren würden, dann zeige ich dir mal, wie man dein sicheres boot auf den kopf legen kann, da staunst du, alles ist möglich.
Ich wünsche dir nicht, dass du einmal mit deinem boot in einer situation kommst, wo du nur noch denkst, wie kann ich diese meistern.

@ nemles
das sehe ich etwas anders, diese kleinen boote und motoren sind nicht für große meeresfahrten geeignet und gebaut worden. Sie sind ja bestens ausgerüstet.|supergri Nebel z.b. den sieht man nicht wenn er kommt, der ensteht in wenigen minuten und man ist mittendrin.

Nun bin ich ja ein alter bock und ich glaube dass ich mehr jahre auf dem wasser verbracht habe, als hier einige alt sind und versuche nicht den rambo zu spielen, denn das gefühl einer gleitfahrt ob mit 20 km mit kleinem boot, wo man sich freut oder mit 50 km wo man höllisch aufpassen muss, das kenne ich, sondern  die gefährlichkeiten dieser kleinen boote klarzustellen - mehr ist es nicht.

Zum glück sprechen wir von der westlichen ostsee, ich lade jeden ein, mit seinem boot mal in hvide sande auf die nordsee zu fahren, damit er sich ein bild machen kann, worüber wir hier posten. 
Kleiner vorgeschmack in ufernähe ist hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=1303&pictureid=10534:


----------



## nemles (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Otto, ich gebe Dir ja recht.......aber...

Wenn ich am Meer aufgewachsen bin (Ich bin seit über 20 Jahren mit Schlauchi und 5 PS unterwegs) entscheide ich vor der Fahrt, ob es sicher ist. Man kennt ja halbwegs die Anzeichen, ob das Wetter sich ändert.

Sollte auch nur halbwegs der Eindruck entstehen, das es mies wird, zurück an den Strand oder Hafen. Und grosse Meeresfahrten sollte man sowieso mit Schlauchis oder Kleinbooten nicht machen. Immer so fahren, das man sich notfalls (Nebel, plötzlicher Sturm, etc) noch verpieseln kann. Damit bin ich immer gut gefahren und das soll auch so bleiben.:m

P.S. Und Nordsee mit 5PS sowieso nicht|wavey:

Gruß, Tom


----------



## LAC (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

@ Nemles
Tom, da gebe ich dir recht, einer  der vor ort lebt und dort groß geworden ist, kennt seine region und kann solche kleinboote, in ufernähe bewegen. Da sehe ich keine probleme, wenn er nicht leichtsinnig handelt.
Ich hatte ja auch mal solch eine gurke und habe damit ein küstenstreifen im ehemaligen jugoslawien abgeangelt, war super, jedoch hatte ich auch mal tage, wo ich nicht mehr mit dem boot, an der küste fahren konnte. Obwohl freunde sagten, komm otto, dass ist doch kein problem.

Ich sehe die problematik, wenn einer wie bordie dorsch freak postet, wie schön und problemlos es ist, mit solch ein kleines boot in gleitfahrt über die ostsee zu brausen und auch noch bei 5-6BFT. Das geht alles , jedoch lesen dieses andere, die keine ahnung haben vom meer, jedoch ein schlauchboot gekauft haben mit 5 ps - weil man ja ab mehr ps einen führerschein braucht. Warum?  Es geht ja auch mit 5 ps. 
Das sehe ich die probleme und die können dann sehr böse enden. Vor zig jahren war ich mal am cap de la hague in frankreich, es liegt am engl kanal, da ist eine rettungsstation, wo ich einblick in die rettungsbücher bekam, fast alle ausfahrten wo hielfe gerufen wurde, sind von personen gewesen, die sich etwas überschätzt haben - es waren sportboote. Nun ist das nicht die ostsee, aber auch da habe ich eine karte gesehen, wo die jährlichen unfälle eingezeichnet waren, die küstenlinien waren voll mit den markierungen und einige gebite hatten reichlich, das kann unterschiedliche gründe haben, entweder eine gefährliche region oder ein touristengebiet, den bei uns wo der tourismus blüht, ertrinken in der nordsee schwimmer mit luftmatratzen.
Vernünftig werden einige erst, wenn sie eine gefahr noch mit aller kraft gemeistert haben, dann machen sich dann im vorfeld gedanken.
Gruß


----------



## Knurrhahn (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

ich wollte hier eigentlich keine Grundsatzdiskussion ob ja oder nein auf der Ostsee. 
Ich finde es auch wichtig wenn auf die Sicherheit auf See hingewiesen wird.

Mir ging es hier aber in erster Linie nur um eine Entscheidungshilfe für ein Schlauchboot wo Preis/Leistung stimmt.


Trotzdem allen ein Dank, die vielen Tipps waren sehr hilfreich für mich.

Viele Grüsse
Knurri


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

habe euch ja versprochen ein paar Bilder hier einzustellen wenn das Schlauchboot da ist.
Nun ist es soweit, heute habe ich es geholt.
Habe alle Sitze aus meinem Auto entfernt und konnte das Boot mit leichter Schräglage ins Auto packen.
Es ist ein gebrauchtes Boot geworden.
Optisch macht es einen guten Eindruck. 
Es hat einen Holzboden und ist 3,80m lang.
Ein paar Rutenhalter sind vormontiert und einen kleinen Wagen gab es auch gleich noch dazu.
Als nächstes dann noch einen kleinen Quirl!
Da habe ich mich für den Yamaha F5 A  Kurzschaft entschieden.
Meine Gründe dafür.
Ich bekomme die 28 kg problemlos mit einer Hand getragen, man kann ihn auf drei Seiten ablegen und er verträgt Benzin E10.

Gruss Knurri


----------



## Udo561 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hi,
schönes Boot und auch ne anständige Länge.
Den Motor würde ich nochmal überlegen und den 5 PS Motor nehmen den ich am günstigsten bekommen könnte.
Die Motoren nehmen sich nichts , egal von welchem Hersteller.
Einen 5 PS 4 Takter Tohatsu würdest du beim Gründel für 900 Euro bekommen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

@ Udo

300 Euronen sind immer eine Überlegung wert.
Ich kenne jedoch niemanden der so einen Motor fährt und mir mal seine Erfahrungen mitteilen könnte.
Bei einem Yamaha weiss ich was ich bekommen, da ich diese Motoren kenne. |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|#c#c


----------



## Udo561 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hi,
Tohatsu, Mercury, Mariner sind gleich.
Nicht in jeder PS Klasse aber bei den meisten.
Mein 30 PS Mercury Lightning der schon zuverlässig über 400 Stunden gelaufen hat ist auch ein Tohatsu 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Waldemar (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

hallo knurri, herzlichen glückwunsch zum boot u. immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel#6.
da müssen sich die ostseedorsche jetzt aber ganz schön warm anziehen:q.


----------



## Knurrhahn (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

hab ja ein paar Jahre ausgesetzt, aber jetzt geht es wieder rund!


----------



## Carptigers (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Hey Knurri. Wenn es unbedingt ein 5 PS sein soll, dann würde ich mich auch für den Tohatsu entscheiden. Bestes PLVerhältnis. Hatte ihn selber auf der Ostsee, Müritz, Kanal, etc.
Allerdings würde ich an deine Stelle gucken, ob ich einen 6 PS Honda oder Yamaha bekommen könnte. Ganz wichtig 2 Zylindermodel. Die kann man ganz leicht auf 8 PS aufmachen ohne Verschleißeinbußen. Honda sogar auf 10, allerdings ist das dann jenseits von gut und böse...


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

mit dem Tohatsu scheint ihr wirklich recht zu haben.
Ich habe mich mal durch etliche Foren gewühlt und nur gute Erfahrungsberichte gelesen.


----------



## Udo561 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> mit dem Tohatsu scheint ihr wirklich recht zu haben.
> .


Hi,
ja , es ist schon lange nicht mehr das drin was drauf steht , egal ob bei Bootsmotoren oder bei Angelgerät 
Tohatsu ist echt ok , damit machst du nichts falsch.
Erwarte dir mit den 5 PS aber keine Gleitfahrt bei deinem Boot ,
das könnte knapp werden.
Mit etwas Glück , Zuladung , Gewichtsverteilung und Trimmung funktioniert es aber.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knurrhahn (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

es reicht mir schon wenn ich nicht rudern muss. :q:q


----------



## Eristo (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ja , es ist schon lange nicht mehr das drin was drauf steht , egal ob bei Bootsmotoren oder bei Angelgerät
> Tohatsu ist echt ok , damit machst du nichts falsch.
> Erwarte dir mit den 5 PS aber keine Gleitfahrt bei deinem Boot ,
> ...



Wenn ich es richtig sehe, ist Tohatsu baugleich mit Mercury, 
nur billiger.#6

http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Fuehrerscheinfreie_Sportbootmotoren/Liste.pdf


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*

Heute war es nun so weit, ich konnte meinen neuen Motor abholen.
Ich habe mich für einen AB von Yamaha entschieden.
Mann kann diesen Motor auf drei Seiten ablegen und er verträgt das neue Benzin E10
Ich habe mir heute auch noch gleich solch eine elektrische Pumpe gegönnt.
Der Vorteil an dieser Pumpe ist, man kann den gewünschten Druck von 0,25 bar voreinstellen und die Pumpe schaltet bei erreichen des gewünschten Druckes ab.
Da ich nie die komplette  Luft vom Schlauchboot ablasse, muss ich mit dieser Pumpe nur noch den nötigen Druck in die Schläuche bringen.

Ich danke noch einmal allen die mir hier mit ihren vielen Tipps geholfen haben.
Zander, Dorsch und Scholle ich komme. 

Hier noch ein paar Bilder.
Gruß Knurri


----------



## donlotis (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was für ein Schlauchboot???*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> Ich habe mich für einen AB von Yamaha entschieden.



Du hast meinen Motor. Gute Motorwahl! #6

Gruß donlotis


----------

